# Crusty '38



## nightrider (Jan 17, 2021)

1938 model C.
Some of you have seen a few pics of this bike on other threads.
Back story: I spotted this, at a shop, on the side of a road in the hill country of Texas. It was Thanksgiving weekend 2018. The shop was closed, no name or phone number posted. After coming home, decided to try and track a number down. Called a few businesses nearby and found a number. Called the Lady and asked about the bike. She said $80. I told her I wanted it but couldn't pick it up until March. She said ok, I paid her through PP. When I returned 3 1/2 months later, it was still sitting by the road. I went in and told her I am finally here for the bike. She laughed and said " do you know how many people wanted that bike!"


----------



## John G04 (Jan 17, 2021)

Cool find, gonna make a rewarding project once its back on the road. Props to the shop owner for not selling it out from under you.


----------



## nightrider (Jan 17, 2021)

So yeah, it's quite crusty. Been sitting in the garden since I brought it home, spring 2019. Started the tear down last November. Not fun! Seat post took 3 weeks to remove. Stem took 2 weeks. Managed to save all hardware except 1 fender bolt. The red color isn't rust, it's red spray paint. Not much og paint left. Wheelset is trash. And fork has rode to hell and back. Upper and lower legs with multiple bends.
Here it is now, cleaned up and partially assembled. Still a little tweaking to do on the fork. I don't have another one to reference, so just making it  true. Still working on the seat. Need to round up some grips and pedal parts. Also waiting on the front fender mount( it was missing).
I'll post progress as it comes. And in case you can't tell, or was wondering, this is a patina, (preservation) build.
Thanks for looking,
Johnny


----------



## nightrider (Jan 17, 2021)

John G04 said:


> Cool find, gonna make a rewarding project once its back on the road. Props to the shop owner for not selling it out from under you.



Yeah, right! There are still honest decent people in this world!


----------



## nightrider (Jan 19, 2021)

I guess I should've posted here instead of the Schwinn forum.
Laced up the fore brake tonight. Was not fun. The slotted spoke holes are a nightmare! Probably easier the more you do. But I don't think I'll come across another one.
Not tensioned or trued yet. I need a break!
Johnny


----------



## nightrider (Jan 28, 2021)

We'll, it looks s little different than the last picture. Laced up the hubs on repop drops with ss spokes. They stick out like a sore thumb! I guess I need to upgrade the chain ring to help them blend in. Found the grips in my stash. Not sure where I got them, or if they are prewar. Fork legs look like crap, but they are true!  Still working on the seat, waiting on a pan. Brake lever coming ( not a shorty). Need to figure out a cable.
  Not sure about the clay tires. Do they make the bike too monotone? Planning on a black seat cover. And maybe black coke bottle grips. So... should I put black tires on also? What do y'all think?
Johnny 
Oh yeah, one of the things I like most about this bike: Check out the repair on the front, lower fender brace. It's the same on both sides. Someone went through a lot of trouble to fix it!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 28, 2021)

not seeing the pics you posted


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 28, 2021)

It's your bike...............do what makes YOU happy.   Personally  I don't think the new rims and stainless spokes look out of place or bad .  Same with the tires.  You have saved this bike , and that's what matters.  Your giving it a new life.  Thanks for sharing the story , and the updates on your progress


----------



## nightrider (Feb 28, 2021)

A few more pics. Almost done with this one. Need a "real" brake cable. And seat needs some attention. Still undecided on the tires, may switch to black. If I do, it'll get a black seat cover and coke bottle grips.
Johnny


----------



## Pondo (Apr 29, 2021)

I agree that you should build it to please yourself. But i think it looks pretty sweet like it is, clay tires and all.  Nicely done!


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 29, 2021)

Gorgeous bike!!!


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 29, 2021)

nightrider said:


> 1938 model C.
> Some of you have seen a few pics of this bike on other threads.
> Back story: I spotted this, at a shop, on the side of a road in the hill country of Texas. It was Thanksgiving weekend 2018. The shop was closed, no name or phone number posted. After coming home, decided to try and track a number down. Called a few businesses nearby and found a number. Called the Lady and asked about the bike. She said $80. I told her I wanted it but couldn't pick it up until March. She said ok, I paid her through PP. When I returned 3 1/2 months later, it was still sitting by the road. I went in and told her I am finally here for the bike. She laughed and said " do you know how many people wanted that bike!"
> 
> View attachment 1341009



Fantastic story and best patina ever.  Very nice. JimRoy


----------



## Dazed & Confused (May 1, 2021)

Looking good.  Maybe apply leather conditioner to the seat, and see how you like it.  Perhaps some boiled linseed oil to the paint, and the contrast of the new wheels will be lessoned. Just my 2 cents. Or just ride it.


----------



## SKPC (May 1, 2021)

I like the flashy chrome rims with the old paint! Cool Schwinny. Black only tires for me but the clay looks good on this steed.


----------

